# Medicaid - Consultation



## Partha (Jul 6, 2010)

Is there any update on Medicaid not recognizing Consultation codes after July 1, 2010?


----------



## lganthier (Jul 7, 2010)

Where is that information stated? I've been looking for specific articles but I haven't been successful.


----------



## Teresa Collins (Jul 7, 2010)

This is a link to a Virginia Medicaid memo regarding consultation codes.

http://www.dmas.virginia.gov/downloads/pdfs/mm-ratech_physician_cpt.pdf

Hope this helps!

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------



## cheermom68 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Medicaid*

Remember that each state Medicaid will be making it's own decision.  Some may recognize and some may not.


----------



## lganthier (Jul 7, 2010)

This helps. Thanks.


----------

